# CStimer doesn't ask for microphone permission



## Gary Song (Jun 2, 2017)

When I try to connect my stackmat timer to cstimer it doesn't ask for access to my microphone, so I can't grant access and therefore can't use it. This only happens on chrome. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

no sorry, Why do you need microphone?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 2, 2017)

How are you connecting it to your laptop/computer?

You might need to use an audio splitter if your device only has one audio input jack.


----------



## Gary Song (Jun 2, 2017)

It's to connect a stack mat timer


It's not the computers problem, other browsers work fine. Also even if my stack mat isn't plugged in it should still ask me. It also works on my chromebook so i think it's just my specific browser


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 2, 2017)

Are you using an HTTPS URL to access it? https://cstimer.net/

You need to use HTTPS to give it microphone access.


----------



## Gary Song (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucas Garron said:


> Are you using an HTTPS URL to access it? https://cstimer.net/
> 
> You need to use HTTPS to give it microphone access.



Thank you, this fixed my problem. However, do you know how to make my browser go to the https url instead of just cstimer.net?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 5, 2017)

Gary Song said:


> Thank you, this fixed my problem. However, do you know how to make my browser go to the https url instead of just cstimer.net?


Just bookmark it. (Or add it to favorites)


----------

